# Lemon Grass Oil



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*Bulk oils*

I've never used them but Camden-Gray in Florida sells Lemongrass Oil (75%) - 25lbs for $500.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Although I like Camden grey, Lebermuth has a much better price...
http://www.lebermuth.com/essential_oils-p-lemongrass.php
They're not west coast but at least centrally located in Indiana. We use them for menthol crystals.
Petra


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

the lebermuth company is where i get all my oils been very happy with them so far. Nick


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

I have to ask what do you use that much Lemongrass for? Tony


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW !!! that is a good price.. I got a 1oz. bottle of that stuff for $8.00.
When you can buy 1lb's for $14.00 + shipping.
Not bad.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Ck out Mountain Majestic Sage in Logan, UT

www.the-sage.com

They will ship

Larry


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

what kind of local stores would you find say an oz of it in?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

sds888 said:


> what kind of local stores would you find say an oz of it in?



Health Food / Herb Stores is were I get it here. Call and ask them if they carry essential oils. Pick up some spearmint oil too while your there.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lemon grass oil source.*

Here is a good site that I use.

:thumbsup:http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/Shop_List.cfm?Token=207.200.116.10:{ts_2008-12-31_19:08:07}-315532
Ernie


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Look at 
www.essentialwholesale.com
September price for 
1 qt. lemongrass $39.90 
1 qt. Spearmint $58.30


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks all for the reply's. After much consideration I decided to buy from Lebermuth. They seemed to the most reasonable. 

Now if someone could let be know where one would buy CITRIC ACID in bulk I think I would be set, at least for now. 


Again many Thanks

Andy


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I've gotten it here:
http://www.chemistrystore.com/Chemicals_A_F-Citric_Acid.html


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

How are you guys using the Vitamin C?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

In pollen sub. as a flavor enhancer and preservative.Vitamin C is different(ascorbic acid) and is also added.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

"The L-enantiomer of ascorbic acid is also known as vitamin C. The name "ascorbic" comes from its property of preventing and curing scurvy. Primates, including humans, and a few other species in all divisions of the animal kingdom, notably the guinea pig, have lost the ability to synthesize ascorbic acid, and must obtain it in their food." From WIKI, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascorbic_acid

So they are mirror images, with L form having more bio availability. I assume the girls like it?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

No, What I meant was vitamin C ,also known as ascorbic acid , was different than Citric acid .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid
(wont find any scurvy in my hives ,by golly)


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Whoops my mistake. Is there much price or nutritional difference between using citric vs ascorbic?


----------

